# Rate My Ginger Beer



## nicholask (10/7/12)

So I have 20 L of Coopers GB brewing as of 1 hour ago.. I used 1kg of dextrose and also added 500ml of buderim GB cordial, was reading a forum post of people doing this, but I am still unsure.. Will this be a failure? This is my first Kit brew of anything ever.

Cheers guys,
Nick


----------



## bum (10/7/12)

It'll be fine. Some are more sensitive to the artificial sweetener taste than others. Assuming you're okay with that then I reckon you'll like it. Try adding fresh ginger to the next one (via a boil) and maybe some spices. Cinnamon and cardamom work well. Many people like chili - I find it too hard to get the balance right so don't bother.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Wolfy (10/7/12)

It will not be a failure, it should be drinkable and enjoyable.
However in the future you might find that you enjoy adding/changing things to enhance it more toward what you will like even more.


----------



## nicholask (10/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> It will not be a failure, it should be drinkable and enjoyable.
> However in the future you might find that you enjoy adding/changing things to enhance it more toward what you will like even more.



I was going to add the juice of a lemon also, but I was unsure of what was in the kit already so I played it safe. But you are exactly right.


----------

